# a "sling" seat



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Although I had no pain the last time out, I am thinking of a new sling type of seat like in the Native pedal kayak. Anyone know of a manufacturer or have attempted to build one to fit their kayak? Thanks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check out some of the kayak fishing forums out there. Some are using camp chairs bolted to the deck but every kayak is different. 

I love my Native seat! It's hard to like anything else after using that thing. I can literally sit for hours and hours without issue. Having to go to the bathroom is the only reason I need to move. The Jackson seat is pretty close.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Might it make it too top heavy, me sitting higher? Dont want 
a new yak, yet. I'd rather buy than build one. Thanks, I'll look
about.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Will definitely change your center of gravity, and catching wind etc. Best to get a boat designed for it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

